# CLX owner sound off.



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone out there own a CLX? 

I have been tempted by my LBS and would like some feedback. 

The C50 is tempting too but quite a bit more.


----------



## Yogir1 (Jun 4, 2007)

I too have been tempted and would appriciate some info.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I think they are all afraid to come out. 

Maybe I'll hold out for an extreme power.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I test rode one....nice bike, great ride. A little pricey, even on sale. $4100 with Ultegra, Mavic Aksium wheels and a low end FSA compact crank. Came stock with c.f. stem and bars. Handled great, the front end seemed very light. Problem for me was the size. Largest they make is a 57 with an effective st height of 58cm. I jacked the saddle up as far as it would go and could not get it high enough. For a Colnago that is made in Taiwan. for the life of me I could not find anything wrong with it, other than sizing. They now have the same bike I test rode on sale for $3700, so I think these things are not selling.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Love mine, very, very light and smooth ride. Handles well. I’ve tweaked the off the floor model to fit and suit, have a good LBS who were happy to make quite a number of adjustments - e.g swapping the pre-cut fork for the Dream fork for a little more front height. Also changed to short drop FSA handlebars, and carbon FSA compact cranks (although has needed a fair bit of adjustment to address way too much chain rub). All was beautiful until I crashed. :cryin: 

C’est le vie.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

*I don't own one but I sell them...*

I don't own one only because I already have enough bikes but I did become a Colnago dealer this spring when they changed distributors. I have sold four of them since then and the owners all like them a lot. I also sell carbon bikes from Trek, LeMond, Orbea and Storck and have some left over Times and Merckx' so they did have some choice's and still chose the Taiwanese built Colnago. There is no shame in it's country of origin, if Ernesto says it's a Colnago well then it's a Colnago.


----------



## Lost Boy (May 2, 2002)

*CLX Thumbs Up*

I bought mine in May, frame only. Took parts off a C'dale System Six which beat me up on long rides and had a shorter head tube than I wanted. Was going to get a Look 585 until LBS shop owner offered to build-up a CLX for me to try. It's quick, very smooth, and I think it's a keeper. Using DA 10 with Shimano compact crank, Shimano DA wheels and tubeless tires. 

Later, I heard from a Clonago rider/collector that he felt it rode better than his C50... I didn't mind hearing that at all.


----------

